# Cornell & Diehl - Haunted Bookshops



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Haunted Bookshops*

This is a blend by C&D as well. It is a burly mixed with a touch of red Virginia and Perique. 3 stars out of 45 reviews on TR.

The best thing about this tobacco is its name. Love the name, but I think it is way too burley for me. I found it to be bitter and harsh on my throat. I will need to try another brand of burley to see if it is the burley or just this blend that turns me off. I have a blend from my B&M that is a Virginia Burley blend that I really liked-sent some to Livwire in the PIF- but I don't know the ratio. It is the Moonshine blend and I think he is going to try it soon. Maybe we will get a review???(hint hint)


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Haunted Bookshops*

Unlike Marianne I LOVE this blend!! First tried it about 1 year ago back when I first started on the pipe, and must admit I wasn't thrilled. Like M said, it seemed harsh and easily got bitter. BUT that was back before I knew how to smoke a pipe and i am SURE I was toking the living beejeeezus out of it. (probably the same reason latakia turned me off back then as well)

FFWD 12 months and here I am sampling a 2nd tin of HB ( I am going back a re-trying many of the C&D blends that were my original sampler into the pipe world). Yeah baby!! The burley in this blend is wonderful. Nutty caramels with the VA and perique playing supporting roles - adding sweetness and spice. At first bowl I thought immediately of Butera's Kingfisher. But wait, that was just the initial mild spice talking. As I worked thru my 3rd bowl today I would personally call this one of the most delicately "blended" blends I have ever had, of any kind. I never really tasted VA or Perique, per se. But I did taste the effect they had and they certainly would have been missed if they were deleted.

Again, the burley is smooth and smokey but the VA and Per don't really seem to be _added_ to the blend. They seem to be very much infused into the blend...meaning that, to me, it seems that the burley is as one with VA/Per instead of mixed with it. There is complexity here but it's not overt, like flavors truly _changing._ Instead it's more like the flavor stays constant but changes pitch throughout the bowl.

A winner for me:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with Evan's review. The name is the only thing I didn't like about it.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I agree with Evan's review. The name is the only thing I didn't like about it.


Oh sure, disagree with EVERYTHING I say....

j/k I have steered away from burleys because I was afraid that was what turned me off of Haunted Bookshops. Now that I have sampled more baccy maybe I should try it again.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I like the name Marianne as well  awesome name in fact.

Evan I just realized after seeing this review this morning that I actually have an unopened tin of this Burley that was piled in between all my tins and didn't know it.

Burley here i come!!!!

I will put up a review later.

Hope your right Evan

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Hope your right Evan


Hope?

Puuuuleeeeease.............


----------

